# Just saw the Darkest Hour



## Votto (Jan 5, 2018)

For those who have not seen it, it is a must see.

So here we have a story about Winston Churchill, a conservative who had largely been ignored and dismissed as an "idiot" until England had been routed by Hitler in Europe with virtually no hope of winning the war.  All of a sudden, they promote Churchill to over see the sinking ship by making him Prime Minister.  But as he takes over, he is continually undermined by left wingers who want to make peace with Hitler.  So here he is in the midst of a desperate war against the greatest evil in human history  trying to regroup as best he can while being sabotaged at every turn into surrendering to Hitler at the best conditions possible.  It was literally Winston against the world, not even FDR would help him.

Sound familiar anyone?

Naturally, after he took on Hitler and the entire European continent and prevailed, they once again kicked him to the curb to vote in more left wingers.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 5, 2018)

No it doesn’t sound familiar .  

If you mean to compare him to trump , then who is Trump’s Hitler counterpart ?


----------



## TheTechnologist (Jan 5, 2018)

Votto said:


> For those who have not seen it, it is a must see.
> 
> So here we have a story about Winston Churchill, a conservative who had largely been ignored and dismissed as an "idiot" until England had been routed by Hitler in Europe with virtually no hope of winning the war.  All of a sudden, they promote Churchill to over see the sinking ship by making him Prime Minister.  But as he takes over, he is continually undermined by left wingers who want to make peace with Hitler.  So here he is in the midst of a desperate war against the greatest evil in human history  trying to regroup as best he can while being sabotaged at every turn into surrendering to Hitler at the best conditions possible.  It was literally Winston against the world, not even FDR would help him.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fake version of History.

Churchill inherited Chamberlain's massive war-build-up.

Churchill single handedly almost lost WW1 with his Gallipoli disaster.

Churchill was a meaningless figurehead throughout WW2 since the Prime Minister plays no part in war, and all the war powers are vested in the Royal person, that time, King George.

You know SO little about the UK.

The movie must be made for a US audience?  Was it laughed out of Britain yet?


----------



## TheTechnologist (Jan 5, 2018)

OH! don't forget, Churchill was such a great war leader!  He was never elected (he simply took over from Chamberlain) and he lost the only election he had, DURING THE WAR! to a Labour party candidate as I recall?


----------



## gipper (Jan 5, 2018)

If it celebrates the warmongering British Bulldog, I am not interested.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 5, 2018)

Votto said:


> For those who have not seen it, it is a must see.
> 
> So here we have a story about Winston Churchill, a conservative who had largely been ignored and dismissed as an "idiot" until England had been routed by Hitler in Europe with virtually no hope of winning the war.  All of a sudden, they promote Churchill to over see the sinking ship by making him Prime Minister.  But as he takes over, he is continually undermined by left wingers who want to make peace with Hitler.  So here he is in the midst of a desperate war against the greatest evil in human history  trying to regroup as best he can while being sabotaged at every turn into surrendering to Hitler at the best conditions possible.  It was literally Winston against the world, not even FDR would help him.
> 
> ...



Neville Chamberlain was a conservative, a member of, hang on, the Conservative Party in the UK.


----------



## TheTechnologist (Jan 5, 2018)

I just saw a thread on Darkest Hour.

Facts about Churchill.

1)  All the war powers are vested in the royal person, that time, King George.  Not the Prime Minister, who plays almost no role as a commander-in-chief.

2)  Only the King/Queen can make or end war for the UK.

Queen Vetoed Passing War Powers To Parliament, Whitehall Documents Reveal

3)  Churchill inherited Chamberlain's amazing War-build-up.

4)  Chamberlain hand-picked the top military commanders (confirmed by the King) for the British military throughout the war.

5)  Chamberlain was alive during the Battle of Britain and therefore "won" that major battle.

6)  Churchill almost single handedly lost WW1 in his Gallipoli disaster.

7)  Churchill was such a "popular" wartime Prime Minister that he LOST the only election he had, DURING THE WAR.

Only American conservatives could believe in the bullshit that seems to be spewing from "the Darkest Hour".


----------



## Timmy (Jan 5, 2018)

Well this thread didn’t go as planned .


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 5, 2018)

Votto said:


> For those who have not seen it, it is a must see.
> 
> So here we have a story about Winston Churchill, a conservative who had largely been ignored and dismissed as an "idiot" until England had been routed by Hitler in Europe with virtually no hope of winning the war.  All of a sudden, they promote Churchill to over see the sinking ship by making him Prime Minister.  But as he takes over, he is continually undermined by left wingers who want to make peace with Hitler.  So here he is in the midst of a desperate war against the greatest evil in human history  trying to regroup as best he can while being sabotaged at every turn into surrendering to Hitler at the best conditions possible.  It was literally Winston against the world, not even FDR would help him.
> 
> ...


And then 70 years later, conservatives who praised Churchill turn to Nazi ideology to guide them


----------



## TheTechnologist (Jan 5, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Well this thread didn’t go as planned .


Not sure if you're referring to how my thread ended-up merged into this one.

Or how this movie is blatant necrophilia sucking Churchill's dead cock....while the reality is Churchill was a drunken shit bag who took credit for something he took no part in.

Standing amidst rubble while bombs are falling saying "we will fight them in the air, on the sea on land..." is NOT heroism when he's too drunk to know what the fuck he's talking about.  He was talking about Manchester United.


----------



## TheTechnologist (Jan 5, 2018)

Hitler's concentration camps were inspired by Churchill's in the Boer Wars.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 5, 2018)

It was okay.  I thought it was a hit job on Churchill and the Technologists sixth-grade ramblings aside, wasn't as historically accurate as it could have been.

Gary Oldman did a wonderful job though and its worthing watching just for that.


----------



## TheTechnologist (Jan 5, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> It was okay.  I thought it was a hit job on Churchill and the Technologists sixth-grade ramblings aside, wasn't as historically accurate as it could have been.
> 
> Gary Oldman did a wonderful job though and its worthing watching just for that.


6th Grade?

You tell me how many people know that the Royal Person is the SOLE investment of the UK War Powers?

What the fuck does Fat-bloated-drunk Churchill have to do with war in the UK?  That's like saying Paul Ryan is the most powerful warhero in the US.

Does anyone know who the House Speaker was during WW2?  Quick!? Someone tell me because I need to thank them for winning WW2.

Bunch of shit.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 5, 2018)

i'm going to go see it when i get the chance , i like part American , part 'American injun' and part 'english'    Winston Churchill .    As well as WW2 he was a Great man especially his thinking and reasoning on 'muslims' .


----------



## TheTechnologist (Jan 5, 2018)

pismoe said:


> i'm going to go see it when i get the chance , i like part American , part 'injun' and part 'english'    Winston Churchill .    As well as WW2 he was a Great man especially his thinking and reasoning on 'muslims' .


What the fuck?  You don't know the first thing about him.  He was a DISASTER of a military officer.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 5, 2018)

pismoe said:


> i'm going to go see it when i get the chance , i like part American , part 'injun' and part 'english'    Winston Churchill .    As well as WW2 he was a Great man especially his thinking and reasoning on 'muslims' .


I wouldn't pay to go see it, but when it comes out after the DVD.  Overall, it isn't that bad a flick.  Like I said, Gary Oldman's performance is pretty good.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 5, 2018)

so you are a 'brit' eh Techy ??


TheTechnologist said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > i'm going to go see it when i get the chance , i like part American , part 'injun' and part 'english'    Winston Churchill .    As well as WW2 he was a Great man especially his thinking and reasoning on 'muslims' .
> ...


----------------------------------   I KNOW that he was as i described and icing on the cake is that he recognized 'muslims' for the savages that they are  Techy .


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 5, 2018)

Votto said:


> For those who have not seen it, it is a must see.
> 
> So here we have a story about Winston Churchill, a conservative who had largely been ignored and dismissed as an "idiot" until England had been routed by Hitler in Europe with virtually no hope of winning the war.  All of a sudden, they promote Churchill to over see the sinking ship by making him Prime Minister.  But as he takes over, he is continually undermined by left wingers who want to make peace with Hitler.  So here he is in the midst of a desperate war against the greatest evil in human history  trying to regroup as best he can while being sabotaged at every turn into surrendering to Hitler at the best conditions possible.  It was literally Winston against the world, not even FDR would help him.
> 
> ...


As I said in my review, an epic and accurate movie about an epic man.



Weatherman2020 said:


> Spoiler warning: The Germans lost World War II.
> 
> First, a little background perspective on the reviewer. I will tell you I am a lover of history and I have long considered Churchill to be the greatest leader in modern times. I have long admired Dr. Larry Arnn, who was the official historian for the Churchill biography.
> 
> ...


----------



## pismoe (Jan 5, 2018)

and as i said , looks like YOU are a 'brit' eh Techy ??


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 5, 2018)

TheTechnologist said:


> I just saw a thread on Darkest Hour.
> 
> Facts about Churchill.
> 
> ...


As a person who basks in historical events, you have to be the dumbest poster here.


----------



## miketx (Jan 5, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Well this thread didn’t go as planned .


It has gone as you planned.


----------



## TheTechnologist (Jan 5, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheTechnologist said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw a thread on Darkest Hour.
> ...


Can't refute a single one of my points can you?

I even enumerated them for you.

Which one is wrong?  #7?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 5, 2018)

TheTechnologist said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > For those who have not seen it, it is a must see.
> ...



Your history is as thin as your military acumen.


----------



## TheTechnologist (Jan 5, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> TheTechnologist said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



You and your kind keep saying that, but you got NOTHING to say per each point of my enumerated list.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 5, 2018)

TheTechnologist said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > TheTechnologist said:
> ...



It is more time effective to drink coffee and briefly chuckle at your asininity than to waste time writing you a book.


----------



## TheTechnologist (Jan 5, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> TheTechnologist said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Just pick ONE enumerated point and refute it. You loser.


----------



## TheTechnologist (Jan 5, 2018)

Bah, you cultists can't even refute ONE point I make about Churchill being basically a useless gas bag.

Did Churchill pick the British Military leadership during WW2?  Nope.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 5, 2018)

TheTechnologist said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > TheTechnologist said:
> ...



I don't play mind games with one so obviously incognizant.


----------



## TheTechnologist (Jan 5, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> TheTechnologist said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Again you fail.

Churchill, and the Prime Minister in general in the UK is the *EQUIVALENT* of the Speaker of the House.

Especially in 1930s-1940s.

So what...Churchill is like Paul Ryan during a major war.  Why does he get all the credit?

Can you name other famous wartime Prime Ministers?  No, You have to go all the way back to Pitt, because he was the most powerful Prime Minister in UK history.

He basically ran Britain as if he were the King including War Powers.

Under Britain's current constitutional framework anyway, which is from the Duke of Hannover dynasty.  The supposed "House of Windsor" that doesn't exist.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 5, 2018)

TheTechnologist said:


> 6)  Churchill almost single handedly lost WW1 in his Gallipoli disaster.


That statement is retarded.   ....   

The Turkish victory at Gallipoli was just a sideshow compared to the massive European ground battles taking place during WWl     .....


----------



## TheTechnologist (Jan 5, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> TheTechnologist said:
> 
> 
> > 6)  Churchill almost single handedly lost WW1 in his Gallipoli disaster.
> ...



No, the amount of forces that were involved in Gallipoli would have been a disaster to the British endeavor had it been a major route and they were unable to evacuate.  There's nothing "sideshow" about it.  Cutting-off Germany from Turkey was crucial to the UK war effort.  Turkey was a major supplier to Germany of materiel and foodstuffs.

Had Gallipoli failed, Germany would not have likely incurred an internal revolution that collapsed the war-government.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 5, 2018)

TheTechnologist said:


> You have to go all the way back to *Pitt, because he was the most powerful Prime Minister in UK history.*


Pitt? .....are you sure about that??

I guess you forgot about Disraeli, or how about Gladstone?

I'm getting the impression that you are quite full of yourself.   .....


----------



## TheTechnologist (Jan 5, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> TheTechnologist said:
> 
> 
> > You have to go all the way back to *Pitt, because he was the most powerful Prime Minister in UK history.*
> ...


Disraeli made a name for himself as a private citizen and orchestration of loans to finance Suez Canal, he made a name for himself the same way Churchill did.

In Private Life.

The Legendary status of Churchill comes from his own blustering around while wandering in the wilderness for a few years during the end of the war and a few years thereafter.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 5, 2018)

TheTechnologist said:


> No, the amount of forces that were involved in Gallipoli would have been a disaster to the British endeavor had it been a major route and they were unable to evacuate.  There's nothing "sideshow" about it.  Cutting-off Germany from Turkey was crucial to the UK war effort.  Turkey was a major supplier to Germany of materiel and foodstuffs. Had Gallipoli failed, Germany would not have likely incurred an internal revolution that collapsed the war-government.


British forces lost at Gallipoli, and yet won WWl

Kinda puts a stake into the heart of your, Churchill's defeat "almost" caused the Allied powers to lose the war.    .....


----------



## TheTechnologist (Jan 5, 2018)

Oh and, what about them?  He wasn't powerful, Queen Victoria Eclipsed him and all Parliamentary figures of his time.  Dwarfed them even.  Her power was probably one of the greatest of any monarch after the Glorious Revolution.


----------



## TheTechnologist (Jan 5, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> TheTechnologist said:
> 
> 
> > No, the amount of forces that were involved in Gallipoli would have been a disaster to the British endeavor had it been a major route and they were unable to evacuate.  There's nothing "sideshow" about it.  Cutting-off Germany from Turkey was crucial to the UK war effort.  Turkey was a major supplier to Germany of materiel and foodstuffs. Had Gallipoli failed, Germany would not have likely incurred an internal revolution that collapsed the war-government.
> ...


Uh no not at all, you're simply confusing losing objectives with what almost caused them to lose the war.

Britain succeeded in crippling the Turk's ability to supply Germany, that was a win for them.  But a pyrrhic victory.

Britain was able to evacuate without devastating losses.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 5, 2018)

TheTechnologist said:


> Disraeli made a name for himself as a private citizen and orchestration of loans to finance Suez Canal, he made a name for himself the same way Churchill did. In Private Life. The Legendary status of Churchill comes from his own blustering around while wandering in the wilderness for a few years during the end of the war and a few years thereafter.


Do you also believe the Earth is flat?   .....


----------



## TheTechnologist (Jan 5, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> TheTechnologist said:
> 
> 
> > Disraeli made a name for himself as a private citizen and orchestration of loans to finance Suez Canal, he made a name for himself the same way Churchill did. In Private Life. The Legendary status of Churchill comes from his own blustering around while wandering in the wilderness for a few years during the end of the war and a few years thereafter.
> ...


It's a Bowl, and the Sun disappears into a giant vault at night, filled with gold.

The stars are the cities of china lit-up at night.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 5, 2018)

As WW2 has been an interest of mine for sometime and the fact the movie looks very good I will ignore the large amount of idiocy I have seen in this thread and see it in two or three weeks.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 6, 2018)

Votto said:


> For those who have not seen it, it is a must see.
> 
> So here we have a story about Winston Churchill, a conservative who had largely been ignored and dismissed as an "idiot" until England had been routed by Hitler in Europe with virtually no hope of winning the war.  All of a sudden, they promote Churchill to over see the sinking ship by making him Prime Minister.  But as he takes over, he is continually undermined by left wingers who want to make peace with Hitler.  So here he is in the midst of a desperate war against the greatest evil in human history  trying to regroup as best he can while being sabotaged at every turn into surrendering to Hitler at the best conditions possible.  It was literally Winston against the world, not even FDR would help him.
> 
> ...



Good movie. So sorry you got caught up in your partisan idiocy and let it blind you.

*Arthur Neville Chamberlain*, FRS (/ˈtʃeɪmbərlɪn/; 18 March 1869 – 9 November 1940) was a British statesman of the Conservative Party who served as Prime Minister of the United Kingdom.

Hmmm and yes- FDR did help him- despite the best efforts of the Republicans to prevent Lend Lease from happening

_Opposition to the lend-lease bill was strongest among isolationist Republicans in Congress, who feared the measure would be "the longest single step this nation has yet taken toward direct involvement in the war abroad". When the House of Representatives finally took a roll call vote on February 9, 1941, the 260 to 165 vote was largely along party lines. Democrats voted 238 to 25 in favor and Republicans 24 in favor and 135 against.[15]_


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 6, 2018)

TheTechnologist said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > For those who have not seen it, it is a must see.
> ...



Actually Churchill probably did more to influence America's eventual involvement in the war in Europe than any non-American.  You don't know much about American history.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 6, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > i'm going to go see it when i get the chance , i like part American , part 'injun' and part 'english'    Winston Churchill .    As well as WW2 he was a Great man especially his thinking and reasoning on 'muslims' .
> ...


I thought it was a very good  film- if you can do a double billing with it and Dunkirk that would be fantastic.


----------

